# PA residents I need your help



## AAronCap (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello,
I'm going to be working on a project to show native amphibians and reptiles from PA and I'm searching for actually a non-native species the Italian Wall Lizard. I know it's said to live in Bucks County but I wanted to know how frequently it's observed? It's almost a 5 hour drive for me so I'd probably have to get a hotel going out to search for it and I would like to give myself a better opportunity to find them for the sake of a longish travel. If you know anything about them in PA I would be appreciative for your time. 
Thanks!

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

AAronCap said:


> Hello,
> I'm going to be working on a project to show native amphibians and reptiles from PA and I'm searching for actually a non-native species the Italian Wall Lizard. I know it's said to live in Bucks County but I wanted to know how frequently it's observed? It's almost a 5 hour drive for me so I'd probably have to get a hotel going out to search for it and I would like to give myself a better opportunity to find them for the sake of a longish travel. If you know anything about them in PA I would be appreciative for your time.
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Curious as to why you would want to have a non native species in a project that showcases native amphibians and reptiles? Is it to show how the wall lizards have out competed native fauna?


----------



## AAronCap (Jan 14, 2018)

varanoid said:


> Curious as to why you would want to have a non native species in a project that showcases native amphibians and reptiles? Is it to show how the wall lizards have out competed native fauna?


The state seems content with keeping and allowing these lizards to establish. Ohio has named a European invasive species their state reptile. With it being reported and being seemingly welcomed by the state I want to find some to document and it also starts a conversation about how should we handle invasive species? We can see if it has decreased any native populations or what it's presence has done to the ecosystem. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## HawpScotch (Oct 4, 2018)

Oh wow. I had no idea this was a thing. Found this link that shows where they've been spotted

https://paherpsurvey.org/taxon.php?taxon=639

I live in chester county which isn't far from there. I'm in Bucks county every now and then, but not often. I've never seen a lizard in PA in my lifetime.


----------



## AAronCap (Jan 14, 2018)

HawpScotch said:


> Oh wow. I had no idea this was a thing. Found this link that shows where they've been spotted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help and yes it's something that's not really talked about. The most interesting thing is these lizards appear to eat non-native insects which is beneficial. 

I'm not sure if they have taken areas from Five Lined Skinks but I'm interested to see or hear reports. 

This is a species that isn't a pest but nobody knows what to do with it. I'm indifferent myself. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

AAronCap said:


> The state seems content with keeping and allowing these lizards to establish. Ohio has named a European invasive species their state reptile. With it being reported and being seemingly welcomed by the state I want to find some to document and it also starts a conversation about how should we handle invasive species? We can see if it has decreased any native populations or what it's presence has done to the ecosystem.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Can you please describe more about yourself and your project? What are you hoping to achieve? Who is your audience going to be for your findings? Are you working with anyone else? I ask because I am interested in how a grass roots movement involving an invasive species starts.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

AAronCap said:


> Ohio has named a European invasive species their state reptile.


Ohio's state reptile is _Coluber constrictor_.

There is some BS online (on the OSU website, no less) that claims that Ohio protects _Podarcis muralis_, which may be the source of some confusion: https://bygl.osu.edu/index.php/node/585

That isn't true, though; _Podarcis muralis_ is listed, but not as protected, but rather as 'collectible': Lawriter - OAC - 1501:31-1-02 Definition of terms.


----------



## AAronCap (Jan 14, 2018)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Ohio's state reptile is _Coluber constrictor_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello and thank you for clearing up the state species in Ohio. I've talked to some people on the forums from Ohio that actually like these lizards. It's honestly hit and miss depending on the site for the lizards of Ohio. 

As for PA the Italian Wall Lizards are not listed on really any site except paherpsurvey. The state does not claim them as being actually in the state if that makes sense. People are actually interested in protecting these lizards and the people of New York accept these lizards as their own. They are established in NY pretty solid in the areas they live. As for PA the people who know of them see to want to protect them and I'm from Western PA so the people of the East side are effected by them so all I can do is ask them how it effects them. My goal with these lizards is not to bring attention to them as negative or positive just that they are here. It's none of my business personally what east PA does with them. I would love to just document them. That's my intention of this post. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## AAronCap (Jan 14, 2018)

varanoid said:


> Can you please describe more about yourself and your project? What are you hoping to achieve? Who is your audience going to be for your findings? Are you working with anyone else? I ask because I am interested in how a grass roots movement involving an invasive species starts.


Hello,
Yes I can answer this. So I'm an enthusiast of the frogs and toads of Pennsylvania and I've been working on conservation and small breeding projects. I legally obtained my animals and am filing for an educational permit to obtain only single digit numbers of specific frogs. I am working on two things one which is replenishing the native species from the place they occur. The other is to provide conservation and awareness of the native species. I am creating a small week long series of videos coming out daily like Shark Week from the Discovery Channel. I'm going to post them on my YouTube Channel as the source. 

I am working with Josh's Frogs who is sponsoring the project on social media, paherpsurvey is asking for my findings and we have talked a little bit, the state fish and boat commission I am asking to interview them and they are aware of Frog Week. I know someone who enforces the fines and rules. I may be working with a branch of Carnegie Science Center. My school biologist who has a masters in Herpetology knows of the entire project and I work diligently side by side with him. I ask and run things by him daily. My vet who has worked in zoos and with Ripley's Aquarium is providing medical Care and information to me for my hats who I am attempting to breed so they can be approved from a nationally-recognized vet before we do anything including the environment. I also have been in contact with Frank Indiviglio who is a nationally known Herpetologist. Look up his articles if you Google him! He is awesome! I am working with another forum Our Reptile Forum to create caresheets and provide other educational articles. 

My intention of the project is to make people care about the native frogs. That's why I have a YouTube channel and why I am on here to begin with. I want to help my area as best as I can and my goal is to reach the entire state of PA as my audience to educate them and interest them of frogs. Josh's Frogs will help push the project nationally and so will the forums. I want as many people as possible to checkout the project and hopefully to share it with friends and family to spread the word on conservation of frogs and toads!

Frog Week will be herping adventures of mostly Western PA this year and we will find various species and discuss them and their ecosystems. Along with herping I will have my 125 gallon on displaying and both Frog Week and my 125 gallon will have threads on here so you'll be able to follow them. My 125 gallon will feature my pets and a couple other native species pets will be on display. 

The featured animals of Frog Week are American Toads, Wood Frogs and Gray Tree Frogs. My email will feature them as well. so it is about wild conservation and about captive educational care and showing interesting content to make people care about our frogs.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## AAronCap (Jan 14, 2018)

Lol when I wrote this I put frogs and auto correct put hats and I put enclosure and my auto correct put email. Sorry for typos. 

Auto correct wins again

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## AAronCap (Jan 14, 2018)

Two major locations of Frog Week have a good bit of film done. We have seen many animals and in one place there is deforestation and in my neck of the woods it's steady. Some trees cut down but a lot of woods. I'm going to call my county and ask about the deforestation in one area and talk to my neighbor who owns the woods next to me and see what his plans are. The woods next to me is the most important part of my project and the other half of Frog Week. If frogs and toads have nowhere to go then how can we replenish their numbers?

The two part episode of the Western Woods will be very interesting to you and you will see many cool animals and hear about them and also what is going on with their ecosystem. 

Tonight I was able to save 10 toads and bring them to my pond because they were so close to it anyway. I got them off the street and 10-15 I helped cross the road. 

As for my pets Pious (male American Toad) who has been getting treated for nematodes and parasites looks to be recovering well and he's off medication right now but will probably have one more dose of dewormer before he can reunite with my female toad (hopefully his mate) Ace. Ace herself is doing great and the Gray Tree Frogs are doing well. Bane is chubby and happy he and Ace are worm free and you can see in their appearance! Christian the other gray tree frog is steady and he is going to be last of the toads and tree frogs to be treated since he's okay. Wellsboro the other male toad is going to start treatment Tuesday when Pious goes back for a follow-up. 

Here are some pictures from Frog Week adventures









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

If your in western PA every spring Moraine state park needs volunteers. They do a salamander hunt where they go out and monitor populations and swab for BD. It's usually in early spring, I haven't seen them post when it's going to be this year though. I missed it last year, but if you have kids its a fun day out flipping rocks. Whats your youtube channel?


----------



## AAronCap (Jan 14, 2018)

kcexotics said:


> If your in western PA every spring Moraine state park needs volunteers. They do a salamander hunt where they go out and monitor populations and swab for BD. It's usually in early spring, I haven't seen them post when it's going to be this year though. I missed it last year, but if you have kids its a fun day out flipping rocks. Whats your youtube channel?


Hey that's cool! Keep me updated I never knew about that! 

Here is my channel in the link. Frog Week (this project) will come out in the summer but I am still posting videos of my exotic animals and have previous videos of my native setups. The native setups for the toads and tree frogs are being redone that's why they aren't in newer videos. 
Thanks for the comment!


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4nG2pYgsr50aiDHpDE_CFg

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------

